# Aviation



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

A new service was anounced...

PIA

KARACHI DUBAI MOSCOW DUBAI KARACHI

2 FLIGHTS PER WEEK


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

Good stuff.. finally Pak-Russo ties are getting better.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Sultan said:


> Good stuff.. finally Pak-Russo ties are getting better.


Does PIA get to pick up passengers between Dubai and Moscow?


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

PIA is flying Karachi to Dubai to Moscow. so basically it is picking passengers from Dubai on there way to Moscow.

so you can fly Dubai - Moscow and back on the brand new B777 !


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

This has to increase the inflow of RUSSIAN tourists to Dubai...

Also, this gives more choices and frequency to Dubai travelers to both Karachi, Pakistan, and also Moscow, Russia.

PS. Did they cancel the old rules, that Russian females cannot come to Dubai below the age of 40? Does anyone know?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Toronto75 said:


> This has to increase the inflow of RUSSIAN tourists to Dubai...
> 
> Also, this gives more choices and frequency to Dubai travelers to both Karachi, Pakistan, and also Moscow, Russia.
> 
> PS. Did they cancel the old rules, that Russian females cannot come to Dubai below the age of 40? Does anyone know?


Never heard of such a rule


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

Toronto75 said:


> This has to increase the inflow of RUSSIAN tourists to Dubai...
> 
> Also, this gives more choices and frequency to Dubai travelers to both Karachi, Pakistan, and also Moscow, Russia.
> 
> PS. Did they cancel the old rules, that Russian females cannot come to Dubai below the age of 40? Does anyone know?


Never heard of such a rule for any airliner ! :sleepy:


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Why do you care about new airline routes through Dubai? These are pointless threads that really waste cyber space Toronto!

And besides that........dont go around spreading rumours.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

There is indeed a rule not to give visit visa to females from some East-European, CIS countries and China, up to 35 or 40 years old traveling ALONE to Dubai.

The rule really exicts but there are ways to go around it and alot of peoples do.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Altind_Carnut said:


> There is indeed a rule not to give visit visa to females from some East-European, CIS countries and China, up to 35 or 40 years old traveling ALONE to Dubai.
> 
> The rule really exicts but there are ways to go around it and alot of peoples do.


what could be the reason for this law? do you know?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

This is very unPC to say, but oh well the rule isn't exactly politically correct either but I think it has something to do with overstaying visas and taking up illegal professions.

Come to think of it a similar, slightly tougher rule was introduced for Phillipines passport holders about two weeks ago, if they wanted to visit they have to have a relative here or something and that relative has to undertake responsibility for the visitor. I can't really remember what it was but it only applied for Phillipine nationals


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> what could be the reason for this law? do you know?


To control the prostitution in the country and it is not really a law, just a regulation.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

There is not a country in the world that doesn't have prostitution? I don't care if your Christian or Muslim or Hindu or whatever, it exists.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

in Saudi Arabia there isn't any.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

that is absolute rubbish, There are many but its kept very low key , just like you can get drugs and booze there. Just cos the law says you cant have doesent mean people listen


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> There is not a country in the world that doesn't have prostitution? I don't care if your Christian or Muslim or Hindu or whatever, it exists.


And who said it doesn't???


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm willing to bet things like alcohol and prostitution are a lot more common in KSA. You know how humans work: if something is banned, it's suddenly a lot more interesting!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

juiced said:


> I'm willing to bet things like alcohol and prostitution are a lot more common in KSA. You know how humans work: if something is banned, it's suddenly a lot more interesting!


Sure but sometimes they become of tragical consequences. A couple of years ago, more then a dozen young Saudis died when they wanted to test the alcoohol and drank from a parfum bottle. It was in the paper also.
:eek2:


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

I read that Saudi Arabia just beheaded two guys that tried to bring hashish across the border. I'm not sure what country they were coming from but they were caught at a land border crossing. I heard that in Saudi Arabia, beheading is the punishment for murder, rape, armed robbery and spreading rumors that lower the price of oil. That last part was a joke, if you couldn't tell.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I think beheading is for murder only, stonnig for raping. thouse are supposed to be islamic punishements, however i dont think that Saudi Arabia use them in the right way.


----------

